# Is thermal Grease Supposed to be applied like this?



## Motoxrdude

Alright, heres my story,
I sold a motherboard on ebay.  The guy who got it sent it back because of of a dead fan port. When i got it back it had thermal grease all over the board(it was appled everywhere except for the ports). i asked him why he did this and he said  "for better cooling". Im just wondering one, should i refund him, and two, would this actually "cool" your mobo? Feel free to post your opinions and comments


----------



## 4W4K3

Thermal paste does not get applied all over the board. For totally greasing up your board i would NOT refund him, he is either A) a retard or B) trying to mess with you.
Thermal paste should only be applied to the Northbridge and Southbridge if youhave any kind of cooling on them (which you should.) Otherwise, simple case fans and a cool ambient temperature houd cool your board efficiently enough.


----------



## The_Other_One

Wouldn't that insulate it more than anything unless you had a heatsync on it?

LOL, Id love to see this.  Could you post a piccy?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yea i know its not suppose to go all over the board. Im just kinda in aww taht some guy could do that and seriously think it would help. Sorry i already cleaned it up best i could. Im just going to send it back to him and claim to paypal that he tampered with it, broke it, and try and get a refund.


----------



## 4W4K3

Yup, good plan. Tell him before he buys another motherboard, know how to treat it when he gets it...because this is just unacceptable.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yea im not going to sell him any more of mine. Yea i hate people like this, who dontk now what they are doing, do anything they want, break it, and try and return it. Plus its a waste of my time.


----------



## Chris Chan

yes. Thermal paste is more of an insulator if applied without a heatsink on top.


----------



## Dilly man 2

wtf?
all over the board!?

this type of stupidness needs pics!
dont refund this guy, if he just sent it back with the dead fan port it would be different


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yea it just makes you wonder what else he did. Aply a heatsink on every capacitor and resistor?


----------



## Verve

Or inject it into the power supply


----------



## Geoff

i wouldnt be surprised if he put grease in the cd drive to make it go faster


----------



## Hairy_Lee

the closest ive seen to anything like that is someone emptying a whole tube of thermal compound onto the cpu.... the socket was covered with the stuff.
i really cant imagine what this guy was thinking by covering the motherboard with the stuff. i would have sent it back and told he's not getting a refund as a fine for being such an idiot.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yea i shipped it out today back to him, and hes not getting a refund. He left his old cpu on there on accident so i decided to take it off. When i took it out that gap in between the cpu and the motherbaord was completely filled with thermal grease! There must have been at least one tube of thermal paste!


----------



## Ku-sama

i hope it wasnt AS5, id cry, that craps expensive...... but if it was, you could take it all for your self


----------



## spacedude89

is thermal grease electrictly conductive? if so, that could have very well shorted out the fan socket and anything else.


----------



## Hairy_Lee

Nah, even if the grease contains metal it still doesn't conduct. it will be capacitive which will cause problems with any alternating signal as it has a smoothing effect on the wave


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yea i dont know what type it was. I just put the cpu back on because i dont want to decrease his "cooling" LOL waht and idiot(no offense to you idiots out there) though, it was eextremely messy too... Im going to give him a link to the amd video about how to properly apply thermal grease


----------



## krimson_king

what a dumbass

and i was just wondering, did you mean for your name to be Motorxdude?  or did it kind of come out that way?

and you should have told him he just didnt put on enough and that it needs even more.  all over the case.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yea i didnt put in my any of my personal information so thats probly why my name does come up as motoxrdude


----------



## 34erd

Increase cooling ehh... I bet the guy who did it is someone from CF and is just sitting here going "Oh sh*t... now they think I'm a dumbass"  

Can I get a pic of the mobo?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Sorry i already shipped it... Whats CF again?


----------



## Geoff

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> Whats CF again?


Computer Forum


----------



## Motoxrdude

O yea i knew that(duh) i was just ahh..... making sure you knew! yea thats it, just making sure u knew


----------



## Motoxrdude

34erd said:
			
		

> Increase cooling ehh... I bet the guy who did it is someone from CF and is just sitting here going "Oh sh*t... now they think I'm a dumbass"
> 
> Can I get a pic of the mobo?


lol, pstt....billy! i think there on to us! hide!


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

wow, thats an interesting story. not to mention waste of thermal grease. lol. ebuyers these days....


----------



## gamerman4

Too bad no pics..... Would have been a great sight to see.


----------



## blakey_boy9

oh man, cant say i know much about computers but if thermal paste comes in little syringes it would be common sense that it wouldnt go all over your motherboard, some people..................


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yea even if i still had the mobo i still couldnt take pictures because i dropped my digital camera and it exploded on the ground. I need to buy another one for times like these


----------



## Rambo

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> Yea even if i still had the mobo i still couldnt take pictures because i dropped my digital camera and it exploded on the ground. I need to buy another one for times like these



Man, you should of taken a picture of your camera exploding on the ground! That would've been cool!


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

Rambo said:
			
		

> Man, you should of taken a picture of your camera exploding on the ground! That would've been cool!




XD! yes it would.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

did it look something like this?





but more and with the whole motherboard.


----------



## Geoff

M0ddingMan1a said:
			
		

> did it look something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but more and with the whole motherboard.



Photo doesnt show up here.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

aww reli? ok heres the page
http://www.tomshardware.com/2003/02...um_4_with_800_mhz_fsb_within_reach/page2.html

and not to be offtopic here or anything but........ wtF?
http://www.tomshardware.com/2003/02...m_4_with_800_mhz_fsb_within_reach/page10.html


----------



## Geoff

M0ddingMan1a said:
			
		

> and not to be offtopic here or anything but........ wtF?http://www.tomshardware.com/2003/02...m_4_with_800_mhz_fsb_within_reach/page10.html


I dont know how that wouldnt short circuit it or anything, i mean the entire socket is coated with thermal paste!


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

exactly.....


----------



## Geoff

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Photo doesnt show up here.



I think something is actually wrong with my computer, since most of the pics have "X's" in them, so i bet the picture is there for other people.


----------



## shupola

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> I think something is actually wrong with my computer, since most of the pics have "X's" in them, so i bet the picture is there for other people.




cant see it on my computer. must be a bad link or whatever.

Edit: ok, now i see it. lol.


----------



## Hairy_Lee

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> I dont know how that wouldnt short circuit it or anything, i mean the entire socket is coated with thermal paste!


 
thermal paste isn't electrically conductive. ive yet to see any grease type substance be electrically conductive. even copper grease with 110 V applied to it wouldn't conduct


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

okay... well now i cant even see my own picture. cuz thres notin there. no X box or anything. :/


----------



## Motoxrdude

Lol, the guy wasnt that freakin retarded. But almost . U know that gap in the middle of all the pins, between the cpu and the mobo, that was completely filled with thermal paste. 
Also wouldnt coating your pins like that create a bad connections with the mobo since its not conductive at all?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Lol, weird your picture that you posted shows about 50% of the time


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> Lol, weird your picture that you posted shows about 50% of the time




yea i kno....... now i cant even see my picture. AHAHA


----------



## atthedouble2

Oh My God! What on Earth is that guy doing! DO NOT REFUND HIM! Whatever you do, don't!


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Man, talk about someone who doesn't know anything about technology.  That is a mistake that is going to cost the buyer some money.


----------



## sup2jzgte

You guys know this was posted 4 YEARS AGO!


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

sup2jzgte said:


> You guys know this was posted 4 YEARS AGO!



Lol ^ Yeh.


----------



## linkin

It's still hilarious... some people are not meant to be left alone with technology


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

linkin93 said:


> It's still hilarious... some people are not meant to be left alone with technology



Lol, yah, I just read the whole thing, great stuff, have you looked at the article where they apply thermal paste all over the socket to "prevent moisture build-up" or something?


----------



## 4W4K3

Man...I posted in this thread 4 years ago lol.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

And you're still around! Congrats


----------



## Jamin43

Hey, 

That was me who purchased your board and put thermal grease all over it --- you mean that wasn't right....




















































Just kiddin


----------



## Motoxrdude

damn, talk about an epic bump! hahah


----------



## Compequip

I was hoping to see a pic of the board hehe.....


----------



## kamikaze77

tell him that to mix bleach and ammonia together to clean it. 

he seems like he would believe you. 

(do not really mix the two it makes mustard gas)


----------



## linkin

^ lol... speaking of thermal paste, i was re applying some and somehow zapped my cpu... oh well time for a better one!


----------



## Laquer Head

Reminds me of the logic in this simpsons episode!

Ned: "Whatcha diddely-doin', neighbor?"
Homer: "Aw, putting speed holes in my car.  Makes it go faster."


----------



## bomberboysk

Hairy_Lee said:


> Nah, even if the grease contains metal it still doesn't conduct. it will be capacitive which will cause problems with any alternating signal as it has a smoothing effect on the wave


Even though arctic silver claims it is slightly capacitive and non conductive, it still conducts electricity slightly. If i had some as5 here id pull out a multimeter and show the resistance results.

What an idiot is my first thought, for starters its not going to cool anything and most likely will insulate, as well as the fact that alot of thermal greases are electrically conductive.


----------



## poke349

kamikaze77 said:


> tell him that to mix bleach and ammonia together to clean it.
> 
> he seems like he would believe you.
> 
> (do not really mix the two it makes mustard gas)




In other words... Chlorine gas... 
Doesn't sound like a very fun way to die.


----------



## bomberboysk

Yeah,bleach and ammonia makes chlorine gas and such, not sulfur mustard.


----------



## poke349

bomberboysk said:


> Yeah,bleach and ammonia makes chlorine gas and such, not sulfur mustard.



The result is still the same... you die


----------



## bomberboysk

poke349 said:


> The result is still the same... you die


Eh, only if your dumb enough not to get the heck out of the structure that the chlorine gas is in.


----------



## Gooberman

what if you're blind and deaf xD


----------



## ganzey

Gooberman said:


> what if you're blind and deaf xD



then ur screwed


----------



## poke349

Is Chlorine odorless?

(Not saying anyone should try to find out if it isn't listed anywhere...)


----------



## ganzey

^^heck no. have u ever been to a public swimming pool?


----------



## poke349

ganzey said:


> ^^heck no. have u ever been to a public swimming pool?



I meant Chlorine gas.

I'm not a chem major, but I'm pretty sure what we smell at a swimming pool isn't pure Chlorine gas - even if it's very low concentrations of it...


----------



## ganzey

^^oh, u just said chlorine, but i image the gas smells the same


----------



## poke349

My bad... I should've been more specific.


----------



## ganzey

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=chlorine+gas+smell

lol, these always crack me up


----------



## Semtex

Back in Chemistry class when i was a young whipper snapper there was a bad incident with chlorine, it was mixed with another chemical by mistake and formed a cloud in the room that made it hard to breathe and made your eyes water for ages after. Two students passed out from it.


----------

